# new VW Thing



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

i had an idea a few years ago to bring the volkswagen thing back, i even drew a few concept pics of my own. toyota did it with the landcruiser, landrover has a classic style suv. the jeep still sells i know its not likely but still its a thought people keep going on about a new corrado


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_i had an idea a few years ago to bring the volkswagen thing back, i even drew a few concept pics of my own. toyota did it with the landcruiser, landrover has a classic style suv. the jeep still sells i know its not likely but still its a thought people keep going on about a new corrado

Yeah, that would be kewl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Post the Concept pics you drew, I am interested in seeing them.







Also, make a concept pic for a "new Rabbit"


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (INSANE808JETTA)*

i would post my thing concept drawings but i drew em when i was 15 and they are really crude i never finalized em lost interest


----------



## ozgreenman (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

Why not try drawing again...you may be surprised how how well you do ...I assume it has been some years since you were 15. Never give up on your dreams!


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

If they bring the Thing back,I wanna see a retro rabbit model done....


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

well, bringing the rabbit back would happen well before the thing ever came back no matter how cool it would be to have a new thing it is just never going to happen. heck, they acted like the first suv they ever made was the t-reg.


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (pkagel)*

I say leave it in the past...if they brought it back, it'd be _destroyed_ just like the New Beetle destroyed the image of the old Beetles/Bugs. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Bex)*

the image of the simple beetle may have been lost when the new beetle came out but the thing didnt really have a strong image to lose it was just a thing, an offroad style, sorta suv. came from the war time vehivle the kubelwagen(bucket car) that was a strong offroad machine and as well as vw has done with the offroad capabilities of the toureg i dont think that offroad image would be lost, also since vw has AWD no 2WD suv's just my opinion


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Bex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bex* »_I say leave it in the past...if they brought it back, it'd be _destroyed_ just like the New Beetle destroyed the image of the old Beetles/Bugs. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








OH please...


----------



## CabChick (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Bex)*

I agree with Bex. I was a huge fan of the Beetle, until they brought the new one out. I think a lot of people would feel the same if they brought out a 'new' version of the Thing, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

as long as they still have those door "lines"


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

don't really care, but if i were to make the decision, i wouldn't bring it back...maybe i would...i don't know!!


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

i'd bring it back if it were basic like the original, no extra padding, no creature comforts, though i would make it 4x4. basically, i'd design it for the military and then paint it different colors for civillians who wanted them much like they did with the hummer.


----------



## vw28273 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

Well, Ford showed this Model U concept early this year that looks suspiciously similar to what a modern VW Thing might look like. You have to remember, J. Mays who designed the New Beetle and influenced other VW products defected to Ford where he is currently designing.










_Modified by vw28273 at 8:01 PM 11-24-2003_


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

it could work but would need a drop top and less fancy stuff


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_







OH please...

You just proved my point, sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (vw28273)*

ERRR, vw should have patented the sliding ragtop i hate seeing other cars with them, they also should have done it with the fuba antenna, flat four engine, and lol minivan lol,but that wouldnt be any fun i guess


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Bex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bex* »_
You just proved my point, sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Proved your point how?








Would you seriously care just how exactly has it destroyed their image? Or are you just full of hot air?


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

ya well if its image was destroyed whats wrong with its image now a revamped and updated beetle thats well i guess "cute" very safe and very clean and efficient


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

if u want a "New Thing" i think they can do one of 2 things...
either make a 'stripped down' (smaller) suv based on the touraeg platform
or make a smaller suv (than the touraeg) based on a smaller VW platform (mkIV maybe...they made a van on it, after all (the Touran))


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Proved your point how?








Would you seriously care just how exactly has it destroyed their image? Or are you just full of hot air?

With the new beetle came a new crowd of people


----------



## D_rack_gli (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

screw the thing, bring back the corrado!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

The thing hearkened back to the Kubelwagens of WWII. They reminded too many people of the NAZI's. They were ugly and practically useless.
The failed experiment is better left dead and burried. 
That doesn't mean I would be oposed to a Golf based fun vehicle of some sort, but it would have to have a lot more redeeming values than the thing did.


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

ugly, yes, practically useless, no more so that a jeep. Fact is they are better off road than most jeeps and have more ground clearance to boot. You might drive one before you slam them.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (pkagel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pkagel* »_ugly, yes, practically useless, no more so that a jeep. Fact is they are better off road than most jeeps and have more ground clearance to boot. You might drive one before you slam them.

But what if somebody see me in it?


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

If you've never driven one then you'll not understand but when I'm driving mine I get nothing but thumbs up and waves from everyone, not just vw owners. The other thingers are another reason to own one. They are kinda like off road bus guys minus the hippy stuff. A very good group indeed.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (pkagel)*

I would rather see other dubs reintroduced.. Yes corrado would be first on the list, but in place of the thing... i would like a caddy instead.


----------



## tuned vws rule (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I would like to see wat u got......ya bring it back.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_I would rather see other dubs reintroduced.. Yes corrado would be first on the list, but in place of the thing... i would like a caddy instead.


YEA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HR_racer (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

pshop anyone?


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_I would rather see other dubs reintroduced.. Yes corrado would be first on the list, but in place of the thing... i would like a caddy instead.









i agree, hands down


----------



## H2o (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (GTIce)*

the Thing would make a cool pop culture AWD Jeepie kinda thing.. I could see young kids wanting it just for the name alone and the fun factor that VW could build into it.. yet it would neve happen..
things i'd like to see from VW..
a lightweight (2300 lbs or less) car with around 120 hp..
an AWD turbo 4 cyl with around 230 stock HP..
VW's arnt what they used to be thats for sure.. its kinda sad actualy








the concept is no longer there


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (H2o)*

Forget about the "Thing", if you want them to bring back something, how about the Iltis, Caddy or Mk1 Scirocco. I think a new Mk1 Scirocco with a 2.0T engine would be uber sweet.


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

1. Corrado
2. Scirocco
3. cabby


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: new VW Thing (CarLuvrSD)*

True, the Thing was styled to look like the Kubels - but I never met anyone who commented on it reminding them of Nazis, anymore than the bugs did. Some of the early bugs used as command cars in WWII were actually 4WD - nice if that had made it to the Thing, too. 
The Thing went the way of the recently-deceased Eurovan - little interest in promotion by VW. Sometimes I think the soul of Ferry Porsche started to wither and die with VW's introduction of... radiators.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: new VW Thing (mgwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgwerks* »_True, the Thing was styled to look like the Kubels - but I never met anyone who commented on it reminding them of Nazis... 
The Thing went the way of the recently-deceased Eurovan - little interest in promotion by VW. Sometimes I think the soul of Ferry Porsche started to wither and die with VW's introduction of... radiators.










I think the exact moment began when VW and Audi merged. There was a war of wills. Audi didn't want rear engined air cooled cars. They couldn't afford to build two such different car lines. The fate of air cooled designs couldn't survive the mounting pressures caused by emisions regulations. 
I think the spirit is still there, to a degree. Unfortunately Americans don't want to buy cheap, bare bones, quirky cars anymore. I still love VW's, but I wish they would bring us a few smaller, more simple designs. The rest of the world still gets them, why not us? 



_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 8:33 PM 1-7-2004_


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *nice* »_









very nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HoopRide2000 (Nov 19, 2000)

Ok the thing would be cool to bring back but it wouldnt work in the capitalist flashy society that we live in today. People dont want a bare bones car.
Yes bring back the Corrado(with a W12







). More importantly bring back the Ghia. Can you imagine how many of those would sell if VW made it right and still kept the same lines like ford is doing with the 2005 mustang?
I would get one and I know plenty of people who would get one if they remade the Ghia.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (HoopRide2000)*

when they released the New bug in Detroit in 1998, right outside the display was a Karmann display, and i swear...the concept car they had WAS the modern day Karmann Ghia. ill try to find some pics


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Forget about the "Thing", if you want them to bring back something, how about the Iltis, Caddy or Mk1 Scirocco. I think a new Mk1 Scirocco with a 2.0T engine would be uber sweet.

What is an Iltis? Never heard of it...enlighten me!
If VW does another retro...it will almost certainly be the Ghia. In a form not unlike the Concept R, I should think.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (amper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amper* »_
What is an Iltis? Never heard of it...enlighten me!


_ from http://www.volkswagen.org:_ 
The Volkswagen and later Bombardier Iltis was produced from 1978 to 1987 for the German, Canadian, Belgium and French armies - a civilian version was also manufactured by Volkswagen. The Iltis was originally produced by Volkswagen until 1981 when the rights to manufacture the Iltis was sold to the Canadian government and production started up again in Quebec by Bombardier in 1984. The last Iltis were produced for the German and Belgium armies in 1987
















_pictures from http://www.iltis.ca _



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:43 AM 1-11-2004_


----------



## RaPeteGTI_8v (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Veedub4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub4me* »_
YEA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

STRONGLY AGREE, if anyone has power to do something about it...please do














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (pkagel)*

I have a 73' Thing... and love the reaction I get to driving it!! No mater the person, they always smile when they see it!!


----------



## trevorc (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_when they released the New bug in Detroit in 1998, right outside the display was a Karmann display, and i swear...the concept car they had WAS the modern day Karmann Ghia. ill try to find some pics

I'm surprised that noneof the kitcar creators/manufacturers have done something along this line, with all the rabbit/gold donors that are out there it would seem a natural for an updated Thing, beach buggy / kubelwagen......


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (HoopRide2000)*

[/QUOTE]Ok the thing would be cool to bring back but it wouldnt work in the capitalist flashy society that we live in today. People dont want a bare bones car.


HoopRide2000 said:


> You are sooooo right.
> I would love to have an open (encloseable) car or truck (like, say, a 2-wheel-drive Jeep-like vehicle), with manual everything, a locking glove box and a standard transmission, with a basic engine (a big 4 or a small 6), with a choice of radios, at a reasonable price and with reasonable dependability. Oh, yeah, I'm old and used to some comforts now, so I'd want a/c, too. Start throwing in federally-mandated and dealer-ordered-and-loaded items like optional engines, radios, interior packages, air bags, power accessories, safety equipment, motorized gizmos, and the price shoots out of sight.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (GTIce)*

How about this???
wish VWoA would bring this here


----------



## SciroccoSteve (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Golzinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golzinho* »_How about this???
wish VWoA would bring this here

















That is some cool shi... I mean stuff.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (SciroccoSteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SciroccoSteve* »_
That is some cool shi... I mean stuff.

It is seriously cool. I could well be wrong but somehow I don't think they'd sell all that well in North America.


----------



## Satoman (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

How about a truck?


----------



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I wish it did, but the problem is that we like BIG trucks and they are like a lot smaller.
I love them I actually have driven one.
Ford and GM also have them...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Golzinho)*

Completely off topic hear but a VW Touareg diesel came in 6th overall in this year's Dakar, it was the 2nd place diesel 4x4 behind a BMW X5.


----------



## Sandspyder (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
_ from http://www.volkswagen.org:_ 
The Volkswagen and later Bombardier Iltis was produced from 1978 to 1987 for the German, Canadian, Belgium and French armies - a civilian version was also manufactured by Volkswagen. The Iltis was originally produced by Volkswagen until 1981 when the rights to manufacture the Iltis was sold to the Canadian government and production started up again in Quebec by Bombardier in 1984. The last Iltis were produced for the German and Belgium armies in 1987
















_pictures from http://www.iltis.ca _

_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:43 AM 1-11-2004_


I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Golzinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golzinho* »_How about this???
wish VWoA would bring this here










Ill take it....


----------



## balance-del (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*

I had one of these (original Thing) in the late 80's. It was a horrible car, but a 10 on the fun-o-meter!


_Modified by balance-del at 8:07 PM 1-27-2004_


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: new VW Thing (balance-del)*

So... you like the original VW Thing.... here you go...


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_ERRR, vw should have patented the sliding ragtop i hate seeing other cars with them, they also should have done it with the fuba antenna, flat four engine, and lol minivan lol,but that wouldnt be any fun i guess

Yeah...it IS annoying when you see someone making a big deal over something a new car has, when VW had it ALONG time ago..crew cab with full doors, ect...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (FerVR6)*

Oooooo, very tasty... congratulations (I assume it's yours...) and it's nice to see a Thing that's not yellow! It seems all the ones left are that funky yellow color...


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: new VW Thing (FerVR6)*

ya nice thing minus the wing. hey that rhymes lol anywho looks like a nice pearl colored gti next to it off to the drivers side of the thing anymore pics of that beauty?


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: new VW Thing (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_ya nice thing minus the wing. hey that rhymes lol anywho looks like a nice pearl colored gti next to it off to the drivers side of the thing anymore pics of that beauty?

Do you mean this:








or this:


----------

